# he asked me out on a date



## suzzzenn

hola a todos, 

?Como se dice "He asked me out on a date"?  He eschuchado solamente "salir" pero no es muy claro. Si tengo dos amigos y los dos me pidieron si quiero ir al cine, pero uno es un "date" y el otro es solamente un amigo, 
?Cómo distinguir entre los dos? 

Gacias, 
Susan


----------



## aliagros

A ver, lo voy a intentar de nuevo:

1-Salir (date) implica que ya hay una relación, por ejemplo: me pidió salir (me pidió que fueramos novios), estamos saliendo (somos novios). Aquí salir no implica ninguna acción, por ejemplo, estoy en casa haciendo cualquier cosa, pero a la vez estoy saliendo con este chico. En ese momento no estas con el pero hay una relación presente.

2-Salir (amigos) es salir por ahí, por ejemplo, vamos a salir a dar una vuelta, vamos a salir por ahí. Este salir implica ir fuera de casa o del lugar donde estés. En este caso salir implica una acción, por ejemplo, voy a salir con xxx, significaría que dejas de hacer lo que estas haciendo para hacer algo distinto con xxx.

Se diferencia uno del otro por el contexto. Creo que esta vez está un poco más claro ¿no?


----------



## diegodbs

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> hola a todos,
> 
> ?Como se dice "He asked me out on a date"? He eschuchado solamente "salir" pero no es muy claro. Si tengo dos amigos y los dos me preguntaron si quiero ir al cine, pero uno es un "date" y el otro es solamente un amigo,
> ?Cómo distinguir entre los dos?
> 
> Gacias,
> Susan


 
Es que en español (en España) no se utiliza la palabra cita, se considera anticuada y un poco ridícula.

Diríamos simplemente: me pidió que saliera con él.


----------



## diegodbs

- Me pidió que fuera con él al cine (un amigo)

- Me pidió que saliera con él (algo más que amigo)


----------



## Pablete

Otra opción para "He asked me out for a date" es:
"Me pidió una cita"

La forma "Me pidió salir con él" es más común en una conversación entre adolescentes.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hola, entonces, en su opinion, la palabra "cita' no es anticuada? Cual es la tipica edad de una persona quien usa la palabra cita? 20+? 30+? 40+?


Thanks Susan

BTW- in Eglish we say "on a date" not "for a date"


----------



## diegodbs

Bueno, yo no soy un adolescente y jamás he oído a mis amigos decirlo ni he "pedido una cita" a una chica. Me parecería que estaba hablando de una manera un poco rara.

- Quiero salir con XXX
- ¿ya le has dicho que quieres salir con ella?
- Me ha dicho que quiere salir conmigo

Pero, ¿me ha pedido una cita? ¿De verdad no te suena anticuado?


----------



## prince184

I think it would be

Me pidió que saliera con él.
or
Me pidió salir con él.


----------



## Sidd

Yep. Here in Spain we don't have the dating as established as in the U.S., therefore we don't have different words for that.

"¿Quieres ir conmigo al cine?" is actually quite tricky as it is a bit in the grey zone and the other person could think: Is he/she asking me out just as friends or will he/she want something more?...and there you go, spanish way.


----------



## Pablete

A partir de los 30 seguro usaría la palabra "cita".
Yo personalmente a a partir de los 20 y con mi edad (25) no diría "voy a pedir salir a X" pero es posible que alguna vez lo puedas oír de boca de alguien de esta edad.

Por cierto, llámame de "tú" no de "usted"  , si tienes dudas acerca de esto también te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Sidd

prince184 said:
			
		

> Me pidió salir con él.



This one is wrong, it means that A asked B if he/she could go out with C.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi diego, 

I don't know if I understand the little dialogue you offered. Could you tell me if I have it right?




			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo no soy un adolescente y jamás he oído a mis amigos decirlo ni he "pedido una cita" a una chica. Me parecería que estaba hablando de una manera un poco rara.
> 
> - Quiero salir con XXX --I want to go out with her
> - ¿ya le has dicho que quieres salir con ella? have you already told her that you want to go out with her?
> - Me ha dicho que quiere salir conmigoShe told me that she wants to go out with me
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Pero, ¿me ha pedido una cita? ¿De verdad no te suena anticuado?


----------



## diegodbs

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hi diego,
> 
> I don't know if I understand the little dialogue you offered. Could you tell me if I have it right?


 
Sí, la traducción que has hecho al inglés es perfecta.


----------



## aliagros

Yo también opino que "me pidió una cita" (en España) es anticuado, se tenga la edad que se tenga.


----------



## Sidd

Si alguien me pide una cita le digo:
"La imaginación al poder" Einstein.


just joking, 

Seriously, don't use "cita". It sounds corny.


----------



## diegodbs

Suzzzenn, recuerda que lo que estamos comentando es español de España. No tengo ni idea de cómo se percibe la palabra "cita" en los demás países de América.


----------



## suzzzenn

> Yep. Here in Spain we don't have the dating as established as in the U.S., therefore we don't have different words for that.
> 
> "¿Quieres ir conmigo al cine?" is actually quite tricky as it is a bit in the grey zone and the other person could think: Is he/she asking me out just as friends or will he/she want something more?...and there you go, spanish way.
> __________________



There can be a grey zone here too.. If a man asks me out to the movies he might not use the word "date" at all, but I could guess his meaning from other cues and the context.


----------



## Isolde

prince184 said:
			
		

> I think it would be
> 
> Me pidió que saliera con él.
> or
> Me pidió salir con él.


 
Hi!

It is only by the context of the sentence that you are going to know which "salir" it is.

Prince184 says: "Me pidió que saliera con él".  It could be your father, your brother or your date.  There is no difference whatsoever.  "Papá estaba tan aburrido que me pidió que saliera con él.  Nos fuimos a ver una película."  However...."El hijo del vecino me llamó por teléfono y me pidió que saliera con él"...obviously this is a date.

However, "Me invitó a salir." sounds better than "Me pidió....".  Again, could be a friend or a boyfriend.

"Cita", at least in Latin America is not used for "dating".  It is used more as an "appointment" in the business world.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Maruja14

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hola, entonces, en su opinion, la palabra "cita' no es anticuada? Cual es la tipica edad de una persona quien usa la palabra cita? 20+? 30+? 40+?
> 
> 
> Thanks Susan
> 
> BTW- in Eglish we say "on a date" not "for a date"


 
Yo creo que la edad típica de una persona que usa la palabra 'cita' debe ser de unos 95 años, al menos en España. Yo tengo 44 y ya era un poco ridícula cuando era adolescente. Cuando hablamos con sudamericanos es distinto, ellos utilizan muchas palabras que nosotros conocemos pero no solemos usar. De un sudamericano no te ríes cuando te dice ésto, como muchas otras cosas,  pero de un español no se espera esta expresión y causa risa.


----------



## Sidd

I see. So the difference is that here we don't use the word "date". But I guess if I thought it _was_ something I'd have to explain to my friends the whole situation or I would say "Tengo lo que los estadounidenses llaman "a date""

Thanks, I guess love is always more or less the same.


----------



## Sidd

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la edad típica de una persona que usa la palabra 'cita' debe ser de unos 95 años



juajuajaujaujauajuajuajuajaujauajujaujauajuaja


----------



## Pablete

Quzás suene un poco cursi como dices usar "cita" con 20+ años, de todas formas también suena muy mal si alguien de 30+ dice "voy a pedir salir a Laura". 

En realidad la traducción de esa frase del inglés al español no es fácil.



			
				Sidd said:
			
		

> Si alguien me pide una cita le digo:
> "La imaginación al poder" Einstein.
> 
> 
> just joking,
> 
> Seriously, don't use "cita". It sounds corny.


----------



## Isolde

Sidd said:
			
		

> juajuajaujaujauajuajuajuajaujauajujaujauajuaja


 
If you want to laugh some more....."Casa de Citas" is a brothel..... 

Cheers!


----------



## Pablete

Sidd said:
			
		

> juajuajaujaujauajuajuajuajaujauajujaujauajuaja



Hey Sidd

Eres un tío simpático, a ver si me das tu correo y quedamos a tomar unas cañas. Yo creo que lo pasaremos bien.


----------



## Maruja14

Pablete said:
			
		

> Quzás suene un poco cursi como dices usar "cita" con 20+ años, de todas formas también suena muy mal si alguien de 30+ dice "voy a pedir salir a Laura".
> 
> En realidad la traducción de esa frase del inglés al español no es fácil.


 
Si, es igual de ridículo. Completamente de acuerdo. "Voy a pedir salir a Laura" es totalmente adolescente.

Lo mejor será que a partir de los 25 años, no utilicemos jamás esta frase ni ninguna similar, vayamos al grano y dejémonos de hablar...


----------



## Pablete

Me hace gracia al imaginarme a Sidd con sus 28 años diciéndole a una tía:
"Quieres rollito conmigo"

juajuajuajua





			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Si, es igual de ridículo. Completamente de acuerdo. "Voy a pedir salir a Laura" es totalmente adolescente.
> 
> Lo mejor será que a partir de los 25 años, no utilicemos jamás esta frase ni ninguna similar, vayamos al grano y dejémonos de hablar...


----------



## suzzzenn

!Hay muchas expresiones idiomaticas que no entiendo!



			
				Pablete said:
			
		

> Hey Sidd
> 
> Eres un tío simpático, a ver si me das tu correo y quedamos a tomar unas cañas. Yo creo que lo pasaremos bien.



Tomar unas canas? have some grey hairs? What does this idiom mean? 

Vayamos a grano???

rollito?

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Sidd

A mí no me suena raro que alguien de +30 diga "salir", pero estoy de acuerdo con Maruja en que la gran mayoría de la gente que usa "cita" es nonagenaria.

Pablete, nuestro rendezvous tendrá que esperar, ya que vivo en León. Pero gracias. Bueno bueno, este hilo va a ser cerrado en breve con tanto gossiping.


----------



## Pablete

"Caña" means "draft beer"
"Tomar unas cañas" means "to have some drinks (with a friend/s)"

"¿Quieres rollo?" or (worse) "¿Quieres rollito?" would be an extremely childish and corny way to ask someone out (Spanish slang).




			
				suzzzenn said:
			
		

> !Hay muchos expresiones idiomatica que no entiendo!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomar unas canas? have some grey hairs? What does this idiom mean?
> 
> Vayamos a grano???
> 
> rollito?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## diegodbs

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> !Hay muchos expresiones idiomatica que no entiendo!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomar unas canas? have some grey hairs? What does this idiom mean?
> 
> Vayamos a grano???
> 
> rollito?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda!


 
Es "caña" y no "cana". 

Caña = cerveza de barril
*ir al grano**.* *1.* fr. coloq. Atender a la sustancia cuando se trata de algo, omitiendo superfluidades.
*Rollo. 13.* m. coloq. Relación amorosa, generalmente pasajera.

Rollito es el diminutivo de rollo.


----------



## suzzzenn

> Pablete, nuestro rendezvous tendrá que esperar,



es intersante que usas la palabra rendevous - pero es solamente una chiste, no?


----------



## Pablete

Hey, siento lo de la gracia fácil. Nos vemos en otro hilo.



			
				Sidd said:
			
		

> A mí no me suena raro que alguien de +30 diga "salir", pero estoy de acuerdo con Maruja en que la gran mayoría de la gente que usa "cita" es nonagenaria.
> 
> Pablete, nuestro rendezvous tendrá que esperar, ya que vivo en León. Pero gracias. Bueno bueno, este hilo va a ser cerrado en breve con tanto gossiping.


----------



## Bilma

En México no usamos la palabra cita. Solamente se dice "me invitó a salir", "Juan invitó a María a salir"


----------



## suzzzenn

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Es "caña" y no "cana".
> 
> Caña = cerveza de barril
> *ir al grano**.* *1.* fr. coloq. Atender a la sustancia cuando se trata de algo, omitiendo superfluidades.
> *Rollo. 13.* m. coloq. Relación amorosa, generalmente pasajera.
> 
> Rollito es el diminutivo de rollo.



Gracias diego


----------



## suzzzenn

Bilma said:
			
		

> En México no usamos la palabra cita. Solamente se dice "me invitó a salir", "Juan invitó a María a salir"



Gracias Bilma & otros!


----------



## Pablete

¡Enhorabuena Bilma!

Creo que has encontrado la mejor traducción y vale para casi todos los casos sin ser ni demasiado cursi ni demasiado formal.



			
				Bilma said:
			
		

> En México no usamos la palabra cita. Solamente se dice "me invitó a salir", "Juan invitó a María a salir"


----------



## Sidd

I don't think of "Pedir rollito" as a way of asking someone out, it's actually asking someone to make out with you. 

Enrollarse: to make out. It's slang. 
Caña: is a unit for measuring beer (it's less than half a pint), and here in Spain is usually meant as beer. As in "Let's drink some pints"


----------



## Pablete

You are right, "enrollarse" actually means to make out with someone, and the common way for teenagers would be "pedir rollo". Actually nobody would say "pedir rollito", I kind of made it up.



			
				Sidd said:
			
		

> I don't think of "Pedir rollito" as a way of asking someone out, it's actually asking someone to make out with you.
> 
> Enrollarse: to make out. It's slang.
> Caña: is a unit for measuring beer (it's less than half a pint), and here in Spain is usually meant as beer. As in "Let's drink some pints"


----------

